# URGENT!! Please Help!!! Cute Pup going to die!!



## TayLovesMako (Oct 13, 2007)

Hi I already am at top capacity for owning animals, however I have come upon this adorable dog named Tiger who is 9 months old. I think she is very beautiful and has unique markings. She has been up for adoption for a while now and sadly, is now the next dog in the shelter to be put down. I can't believe such a wonderful dog is about to be put down!!

I have attached pictures of Tiger. Please, please, please help Tiger! Here is her posting. If you are interested let me know!  I would be willing to help you get her (keep her for a while until you can come pick her up, etc).


Tiger is an adorable 9 month old pup. We're not fully sure of her mix, seems likely Dutch Shepherd/lab. She has been doing well with dogs at the shelter and was ok with cats. Tiger has energy to spare so would do great in an active home that plans to take obedience classes-she already knows sit and come. The shelter says that with some patience and training she'll be a wonderful pet, she seems quite smart! Tiger is in a shelter no too far from DC (just over an hour) - for more information on how to adopt please email the above contact listed by craigslist.
Unfortunately Tiger hasn't had any interest at the shelter and is now URGENT. She will be one of the next to be put down. http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10539045


----------



## Kel-see (Apr 30, 2008)

She sure is a cutie. I hope someone can help her. It'd be a shame to see such a beautiful dog be put down, when she could be a part of someone's life. 

-Kels.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

The problem is many parts of Maryland, DC, parts of virginia etc have breed bans. Considering the dog looks part pitt, that is going to be a problem.. The bans are on- Mix or whole- but they are there. Additionally- the shelters will not adopt outside the area to adoptees. (meaning out of state etc..) 
I know you want to help but the rules are stacked against it..


----------

